# Help with finding a new bow



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I am wanting to buy a new bow, but I can't decide which one. I would like to have something 35" to 38" axle to axle and at least 7" brace height. I am not concerned with speed, only accuracy and forgiviness. I have shot mathews for 13 years and I've always liked them, but the new bows just aren't my style. I tried a hoyt a few years ago and I liked the bow, but I am not familer enough with the cam & 1/2 to tune it myself. I found the hoyt to not be bad to come out of time, but the timing was critical. The bow will be used for hunting of all kinds (treestand, ground blind, spot and stalk, and high country). Any and all advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## matjac (Jun 29, 2008)

with the ATA your looking for you have quite a few options, In the Hoyt you have an alphamax 35 and the seven 37 In the bowtech line you have the sentinal, which i beieve is 36" ata. I'm sure there's a lot more, these are the ones I can remember.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gotta shoot the AM 35...prob the best in its class(long ATA) from what ive shot so far..will give you the silent and accurate shot your looking for and speed to boot


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Being mindful of your prefererces and criteria I cam up with only 2 bows.

criteria:
ata 35"-38"
brace height min 7"
prefer single cam for tuning purposes

1. Mathews Drenalin LD (but you dont care for current style)
2. Parker shooting Star XP (a competion bow available in camo with brace height exceeding 8")

A solid 3rd option was the Diamond Marquis which met all criteria except ata 34.5"

Most hunting bows in the longer ata are designed with binary cam or cam 1/2 technology


----------



## greaser4252 (Dec 4, 2008)

*xlr*

Check out the elite xlr,37ata and 8.5 bh.


----------

